# KD4svn - packages.keywords will nicht

## xraver

Hallo,

irgendwie bin ich leicht genervt. ICh wollte mir mal den aktuellen Stand von KDE4 ansehen. Ich dachte mir, mit Gentoo ja wohl nicht das Problem. Doch falsch gedacht. Ich bin zunächst nach der Anleitung auf gentoo-wiki.com vorgegangen.

mit layman die KDE4 ubilds holen

/etc/portage/package.keywords updaten

versuchen den ermege Vorgang zu starten

Wenn ich nun .z.b emerge kdelibs eingebe, dann möchte mir portage die 3.5.8er Version installieren. Hm, will ich nicht. Nochmals packages.keywords gecheckt - alles ok.

Also binich nun anch http://genkdesvn.mailstation.de/documentation/portage-settings-guide.html gegangen und versuchte diese Settings. In der Dokumentation gibt es ja auch beispiele für die package.keywords. Doch auch hier wieder das gleiche ergebnis. portage möchte mir die 3.5.8 oder mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=<arch> die 3.5.9er installieren.

Was mach ich falsch? Mir kommt es so vor als wenn portage die package.keywords nicht beachtet. Wie kann ich das checken ob portage die Datei beachtet?

----------

## firefly

für kde4-expermintal ist seit neustem paludis notwendig (http://genkdesvn.mailstation.de/news/more/article/moving-forward.html?tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=36&cHash=7fe1aa5114)

----------

## xraver

Danke für die Info. emerge paludis gerade. Wollt mir das Tool bei Gelegenheit eh mal ansehen, nu ist es auch noch Pflicht.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

im Augenblick würde ich KDE-SVN nicht bauen, da sich zur Zeit Plasma stark im Umbau befindet und daher kaum nutzbar ist. Ich empfehle bis nach dem Hard Feature Freeze zu warten - also noch etwa 4 Wochen.

Abgesehen davon ist es erheblich angenehmer KDE-SVN direkt aus dem svn zu bauen. Eine Anleitung dazu findet sich auf techbase.kde.org.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## xraver

Ich habe jetzt paludis installiert. In den files von /etc/paludis/ sind die keywords und unmask Optionen gesetzt. Jedoch bekomme ich bei einem paludis -q kdebase immer noch nur die Versionen 3.5.8 - 3.5.9 angeboten.

kdelibs werden mir als svn Version angeboten.

Irgendwie haut das hier alles von vorne bis hinten nicht mehr hin. Die mono builds wollen mit paludis auch nicht.er bietet mir immer die 3.5.8er an.

Was soll ich sagen, mich stinkt das hier schon wieder gewaltig an. 

KDE4 will nicht, warum auch immer.

Nach nem System update wo ich nen neuen Kernel + alsa Stuff drauf habe geht mein Sound nicht mehr obwohl treiber geladen sind.

Jetzt hab ich fast den ganzen Tag an Gentoo gesessen. Zum Ende des Tages hab ich ein produktives system halb zerschossen.

So langsam stell ich bitter fest, das wenn man eben nicht mehr so viel Zeit hat sich mit den gentoo Entwicklungen zu beschäftigen, Gentoo einfach ungeeignet ist. Auf meinen Desktop verwende ich Gentoo gerne weiter als Spielplatz - doch zu meinen Laptop sag sich nun - "Back to root - back to Debian"  :Wink: .

----------

## Ampheus

Hast du dir schon einmal #genkdesvn im Freenode angesehn? Da bekommst du nützliche Tipps und Tutorials...

Allerdings ist Plasma atm im Umbau auf WoC und deswegen funktioniert einiges im aktuellen svn nicht.

MfG Amp

----------

## xraver

Gut, das im KDEsvn viel gearbeitet wird ist für mich eine andere Kiste.

Was mich aber viel mehr nervt das aus der ehemals einfachen Geschichte wie ein ebuild zu haben und dann den Compiler anzuwerfen doch schon so etwas komplexes geworden ist was man nach jahrelanger Gentoo Benutzung einfach nicht in Gang bekommt.

Früher konnte man dieses ganze experimental Zeugs problemlos unter Gentoo benutzen. Egal ob svn oder expimentelle Kernel oder sonstiges. Heute muss man echt Schiss haben sich entweder sich das System schon bei nen billigen Update zu zerschießen oder damit leben das man den experimentellen Code gar net in Gang bekommt.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> IWas soll ich sagen, mich stinkt das hier schon wieder gewaltig an. 
> 
> KDE4 will nicht, warum auch immer.
> 
> Nach nem System update wo ich nen neuen Kernel + alsa Stuff drauf habe geht mein Sound nicht mehr obwohl treiber geladen sind.
> ...

 

Auch vor Jahren gab es in Gentoo keine ebuilds für absolut unbenutzbare Software wie das aktuelle KDE-SVN. SVN-ebuilds gab es meiner Erfahrung nach immer nur für Software die schon halbwegs benutzbar war... bei KDE z.B. dann wenn es mindestens das Alpha Stadium und damit zumindest einen Soft-Feature Freeze erreicht hatte. Frühestens dann wird KDE auch für externe Entwickler interessant.

Darüber hinaus zieht KDE-SVN noch einiges an unstable Software mit sich und obendrein installierst du dir auch noch Paludis. Und jetzt wunderst, nein beschwerst du dich, das dein System instabil oder gar zerschossen wurde?

 *xraver wrote:*   

> So langsam stell ich bitter fest, das wenn man eben nicht mehr so viel Zeit hat sich mit den gentoo Entwicklungen zu beschäftigen, Gentoo einfach ungeeignet ist.

 

Wer das neuste vom neusten installieren möchte sollte sich schon auch mit der Materie auskennen oder zumindest beschäftigen. Und das gilt nicht nur für Gentoo, sondern für jede andere Distribution gleichermaßen. Nicht umsonst werden Pakete betreut und zu gegebener Zeit als stabil gekennzeichnet. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## xraver

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   IWas soll ich sagen, mich stinkt das hier schon wieder gewaltig an. 
> 
> KDE4 will nicht, warum auch immer.
> 
> Nach nem System update wo ich nen neuen Kernel + alsa Stuff drauf habe geht mein Sound nicht mehr obwohl treiber geladen sind.
> ...

 

Ob KDEsvn benutzbar ist oder nicht steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte. Ich mag es mir nun mal ansehen. Und das Problem liegt nicht am KDEsvn sondern an Portage was sich quer stellte die /etc/packages.* zu benutzen.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Darüber hinaus zieht KDE-SVN noch einiges an unstable Software mit sich und obendrein installierst du dir auch noch Paludis. Und jetzt wunderst, nein beschwerst du dich, das dein System instabil oder gar zerschossen wurde?

 

Zunächst einmal hat die Sound Geschichte nichts mit den KDE Paketen zu tun. Es war nur ein Normales System update mit einen Kernel der als stable makiert ist. Genauso schauts auch mit den Alsa Paketen aus. Paludis selber hat keine negativen Auswirkungen gehabt. Meine /etc/portage/package.keywords wird immer noch nicht von ermerge beachtet. Und ja, KDE-SVN mag vielleicht unstable Pakete installieren, jedoch bin ich noch gar nicht dazu gekommen Pakete zu installieren die den allgemeinen System beeinträchtigen. Ich habe nur das Problem das nur "normale" Systemupdates ein ehemals Rundes System eben nicht mehr Rund laufen lassen.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xraver wrote:*   So langsam stell ich bitter fest, das wenn man eben nicht mehr so viel Zeit hat sich mit den gentoo Entwicklungen zu beschäftigen, Gentoo einfach ungeeignet ist. 
> 
> Wer das neuste vom neusten installieren möchte sollte sich schon auch mit der Materie auskennen oder zumindest beschäftigen. Und das gilt nicht nur für Gentoo, sondern für jede andere Distribution gleichermaßen. Nicht umsonst werden Pakete betreut und zu gegebener Zeit als stabil gekennzeichnet. 
> ...

 

Ach, das ist nicht das erste mal das ich mir experimental Stuff aus nem SVN installiere. Bis jetzt konnte ich mich da immer auf Gentoo verlassen.

Es ist nicht schön das die Benutzung von Portage schwieriger ist als die Manuelle Installation.

----------

## firefly

portage kann nichts mehr mit den ebuilds für kde4-svn anfangen. 

Zum einen heißen die dateien nicht mehr *.ebuild sondern *.kdebuild-1 und verwenden Features welche momentan nur von paludis unterstüzt werden.

----------

## Max Steel

*CHeffsessel hol* *Popcorn dazustell*

Ich hoffe nur das wenn der Plasma fertig umgebaut wurde es auch wieder portage-ebuilds im OVerlay gibt, bzw. Release 4.0.4 im offiziellen Portage-Tree.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> *CHeffsessel hol* *Popcorn dazustell*
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das wenn der Plasma fertig umgebaut wurde es auch wieder portage-ebuilds im OVerlay gibt, bzw. Release 4.0.4 im offiziellen Portage-Tree.

 

Die Live Ebuilds (scm=source code management o.ä.  :Wink:  ) werden wohl nie als Portage Ebuilds verfügbar sein. Außer Portage fügt die API hinzu.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll es aber weiterhin normale Ebuilds für Minor-Releases geben. Ob diese dann allerdings Split-Ebuilds sind weiß ich nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm okay, ich dachte eigentlich an die SVN-Ebuilds also dass die Paludis neben den portage-ebuilds existieren, die einen mit scm für Paludis die anderen für Portage zum immer wieder reemergen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Zunächst einmal hat die Sound Geschichte nichts mit den KDE Paketen zu tun. Es war nur ein Normales System update mit einen Kernel der als stable makiert ist. Genauso schauts auch mit den Alsa Paketen aus.

 

vielleicht sagst du mal was für eine sound karte du hast (lspci), welche kernel version und ggf. welche alsa version du installiert hast welche nicht funktionieren. und was heisst überhaupt nicht funktionieren? laden die module erst garnicht wegen einem fehler oder spuckt dmesg eine fehlermeldubng aus? wenn du uns mehr infos gibst lässt sich 100%ig eine lösung finden, am besten aber in einem neuen thread im hauptforum.

mfg

----------

## industrie13

ich weiß, du versuchst es zwar mit den aktuellen ebuilds aus dem svn, aber möglicherweise ist es ja ähnlich wie mit den offiziellen aus dem portage-tree.

dort brauchst du, laut kde4-guide, zusätzlich zur 

/etc/portage/package.keywords

auch noch die entsprechende

/etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## Jokey_

hochgradig inoffiziell, unsupported und was man hier noch so anmerken kann, aber es gibt mittlerweile einen "portage kompatiblen" backport des kdesvn overlays via

$ git clone git://dev.gentooexperimental.org/kde-overlay.git

----------

## xraver

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Zunächst einmal hat die Sound Geschichte nichts mit den KDE Paketen zu tun. Es war nur ein Normales System update mit einen Kernel der als stable makiert ist. Genauso schauts auch mit den Alsa Paketen aus. 
> 
> vielleicht sagst du mal was für eine sound karte du hast (lspci), welche kernel version und ggf. welche alsa version du installiert hast welche nicht funktionieren. und was heisst überhaupt nicht funktionieren? laden die module erst garnicht wegen einem fehler oder spuckt dmesg eine fehlermeldubng aus? wenn du uns mehr infos gibst lässt sich 100%ig eine lösung finden, am besten aber in einem neuen thread im hauptforum.
> 
> mfg

 

Ich muss zugeben das es mein Fehler war. Es ist intel-hd - hatte ich auch im Kernel aktiviert. Hatte aber den Fehler gemacht aus dem Treiber den Support für realtek oder cmedia rauszuschmeißen weill ich davon ausging das es ein Intel Chip ist und kein cmdia oder realtek. Der Treiber wurde zwar geladen aber es kam kein einziger Ton aus dem Lautsprecher. Naja, habe nun alles was zu intel-hd gehört aktiviert gelassen und schon gehts wieder.

Also, mein Fehler und mal wieder zu früh aufgeregt  :Wink: .

Zu KDE;

Ich habe immer noch keine KDE4.x installiert und bin zu folgendem Entschluss gekommen;

Schei** auf KDEsvn, mit KDE-3.5.x bist du doch auch glücklich. Warten wir auf KDE-4.1.

----------

## jkoerner

Hach, wie schade...  :Mr. Green: 

Ich dachte, es könnte hier wirklich ein interessanter Beitrag werden mit viel Gefluche und Geflame. BTW bin ich zu dem gleichen Entschluss gekommen bzgl. der KDE-Version, obwohl ich seit mehr als einem Jahr glücklicher 'paludis user' bin. Denn stell ich den Clubsessel und die Kiste Bier eben wieder weg.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm irgendwo ist da ein Hacken, und ich sehe ihn:

```
-- Performing Test HAVE_TIMEZONE

-- Performing Test HAVE_TIMEZONE - Success

-- Performing Test HAVE_TM_GMTOFF

-- Performing Test HAVE_TM_GMTOFF - Success

CMake Error: Could not find Akonadi includes.

-- Configuring done

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2653:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1965:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1985:  Called cmake-utils_src_configureout

 *             environment, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "Cmake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cmake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999/temp/environment'.

 *
```

```
-- Found KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/kde/svn/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found KDE4 automoc: /usr/kde/svn/bin/kde4automoc

CMake Error: Could NOT find a kdepimlibs installation in /usr/kde/svn/include.

Please build and install kdepimlibs first.

-- Configuring done

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/akonadi-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2988:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2284:  Called kde4-meta_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2290:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2049:  Called cmake-utils_src_configureout

 *             environment, line  729:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake ${cmakeargs} "${S}" || die "Cmake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cmake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/akonadi-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/akonadi-9999/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Hat kde.org einen Bugtracker wo ich das posten kann?

----------

## Jokey_

Ist schon bekannt bei $upstream, kein neues Ticket notwendig

----------

## Genone

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nun .z.b emerge kdelibs eingebe, dann möchte mir portage die 3.5.8er Version installieren. Hm, will ich nicht. Nochmals packages.keywords gecheckt - alles ok.

 

In solchen Fällen ist es immer hilfreich zu prüfen warum die gewünschte Version nicht angezeigt wird. In diesem Fall z.B. via

```
emerge -p '>=kdelibs-4_pre1'
```

Reduziert erheblich den Frust durch vergebliches rumprobieren.

----------

